# I got bored, lol.



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I got super bored so I started making these. If anyone wants one I can make one. Even though I don't think anyone will because its not really betta art.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Pretty neat! Reminds me of the xmas parols in the Philippines!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parol


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That is pretty cool! ^_^


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

i have been making these really cool ones, they are so fun to make! XD


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

What software are you using to draw this stuff?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It's actually an app on the iPod. Very cool.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

What kind of app?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Kaleido free.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

to bad you couldnt do a betta or fish design


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I know. I tried this:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Cool!


----------

